# Mayflash Classic Controller adapter doesn't work



## Chaos Rush (Apr 14, 2012)

So recently I got this:
http://www.amazon.com/WII-CLASSIC-CONTROLLER-TO-USB-Nintendo/dp/B003711698

But when I plug it in I get this message:






And yes, I used the CD that came with it and installed whatever's on there. Supposedly it installs drivers, but it still doesn't work. This is what it looks like in the Windows device management: http://i44.tinypic.com/k4ftxe.png



Does anyone know why it's not working & why the CD doesn't have the drivers? I'm using a Classic Controller Pro. Also does anyone know where I can find the drivers for it? I've looked all over Google, so please don't link me to Google.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2012)

You wouldn't happen to be running a 64 bit version of Windows?

*Edit:* Try this?


----------



## Chaos Rush (Apr 14, 2012)

soulx said:


> You wouldn't happen to be running a 64 bit version of Windows?


Yes, I'm running 64bit.

And I'm reading Amazon reviews and apparently other people with 64bit Windows 7 are experiencing the same problems. So I guess I wasted money then, what a piece of shit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2012)

Chaos Rush said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > You wouldn't happen to be running a 64 bit version of Windows?
> ...


Yeah, that's why I asked that. Try the drivers I linked above.


----------



## Chaos Rush (Apr 14, 2012)

soulx said:


> Chaos Rush said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


I already tried that. Those are the exact same files on the CD, and they don't work, neither from the CD or the website.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2012)

Well I garner the problem is that you're running 32-bit signed drivers on a 64-bit OS. Try running the program in compatiblity mode?


----------



## Weebz (Apr 6, 2013)

Chaos Rush said:


> Yes, I'm running 64bit.
> And I'm reading Amazon reviews and apparently other people with 64bit Windows 7 are experiencing the same problems. So I guess I wasted money then, what a piece of shit.


 
Ummm... I've had the wired model since Jan 2010, and the wireless battery powered model since Nov 2011, and I've never had any problems with either. No BSODs, no "errors," but then again I also never bothered with the bundled software to start with. I just plugged the thing in and there it was in the Windows Gamepad Setup screen, ready to calibrate.






Don't install the drivers, you don't even really need them.
If you want remapping and Turbo and such, just use Joy2Key.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 6, 2013)

If it was a driver issue, it'd be a different message entirely.  The "USB device malfunctioned" message is, in my experience, most often received when a device doesn't have enough power.  Try a powered USB hub, or plugging it directly into one of the ports on the back (right into the motherboard without an extension).


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 6, 2013)

I have had noting but bad experiences with Mayflash USB adapters. I have a 3-in-1 adapter for Gamecube, Xbox and PS2 controllers, and Gamecube is the only one that works correctly 100% of the time. PS2 is hit and miss, and the Xbox adapter is damn near useless.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 7, 2013)

Mayflash doesn't sign their drivers, you would have to be running in disabled drivers mode whenever you are using mayflash's adaptors on any windows 7x64 system that doesn't recognize the adaptor when plugged in.






Depending on what product you got, it would automatically work without drivers.

I use the wedge like PS2 to usb adaptor, didn't even need drivers on my windows 7x64 box.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 7, 2013)

I can confirm that the wedge-style PS2 adapters need no drivers in NT 5.1, 6.0, or 6.1.  I've been using a generic solid black one for years.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 7, 2013)

No no no no no. "USB Devices not recognized" means that Windows can't read the USB's internal infos (PID, VID, n stuff). 64-bits, driver signature and stuff have nothing to do with that, and they come in play WAY later, only when Windows has succesfully detected the device.

That means it's either getting too little power than it needs or that the USB controller in it is fried.

I'm going for the latter one.


----------

